# Anyone suffer a loss due to PPROM?



## angel jayvian

I lost my baby boy 7/29/11 at 21 weeks due to pprom wondering if anyone has had a similar situation im so hurt n confused of what went wrong :(.


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry::cry::cry: I am so deeply sorry, I lost my Ava at 18 weeks, I gave birth to her in my bathroom :cry::cry::cry: I am sorry i don't know what PPROM is. I just wanted to tell you I am really sorry and if you ever need to talk I am here, I am from New York also.
XOXOOXOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hi there, I too suffered PPROM at 18+5 and finally went into labour at about 19+5 and delivered both of my twin boys. I am gutted and can't seem to get any answers. 

It won't help that they forgot to do the swabs they should have, so any infection found now won't neccesarrily be the cause of rupture, but may be a result of it and no liquor for 6 days. The only swab done was one they left for me to do "if I wanted to" which came back + for GBS, but that can be there at some time in most pregnant women.

We did not go for autopsy but agreed to testing on the placenta - I'm due the follow-up appt with the Ob in about 5 weeks - I have a lot of questions, and if I get any decent answers I will update you then. 

So far they think it was just from the pressure of twin pregnancy but I'm not so sure as I did suddenly got a lot of discharge that week and I've read it can be a sign of silent dilation. So now I'm worried I may have Incomopetent Cervix, they kept saying I couldn't have because I carried my 1st DD to nearly term (she was only 2 weeks early and I had SROM then before labour kicked in too, don't know if it's related) but I had her by EMCS and they tore my uterus to the cervix when they pulled her out, but I don't know how far into the cervix it went, if at all. I know trauma to it can cause IC, for example from cone biopsy and trauma from forced D&C, so it seems to make sense that this could cause it too. The only problem is they often don't diagnose it till there have been 2 or more second tri losses and I couldn't bear to try again if I thought that I was likely dooming another little baby to premature death, so I need to have this ruled out to even think about it, but I don't know if they will ever admit to the prior damage if it is there as they'll be afraid I'll sue. I have no trust or faith in this lot, really - the C-section rate at this hospital has now tipped 40%!

Anyway, that's my ramble, I'm so sorry for your loss, I know how heartbraking it is to lose a baby that had nothing wrong just due to a puncture. 

I read that this happens to 15,000 women annually in the US alone and I really feel it's time some new decent studies are carried out to ascertain the cause and perhaps hopefully stop this happening so often. Nobody seems to understand this particular cause of preterm birth and it's so frustrating, isn't it? None of it will help us now but some answers or things to avoid in future would be nice. I don't know if I can bring myself to try again and I know my OH doesn't want to at the moment but I feel so sad that I'm home empty and I never wanted my DD to end up alone in the world either. I will need to see what gets said in the appt with the doc's. 

I take it you've had no follow-up yet either? I'll keep you updated with anything I find out, will you do the same? I'm flailing around in the dark here and obsessively searching the net....

I hope you can find some peace somehow, take it easy and be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so sorry for your loss. I have no experience of waters going early though as Isabella just died :(

:hug:


----------



## DueSeptember

Nikki_d72 said:


> Hi there, I too suffered PPROM at 18+5 and finally went into labour at about 19+5 and delivered both of my twin boys. I am gutted and can't seem to get any answers.
> 
> It won't help that they forgot to do the swabs they should have, so any infection found now won't neccesarrily be the cause of rupture, but may be a result of it and no liquor for 6 days. The only swab done was one they left for me to do "if I wanted to" which came back + for GBS, but that can be there at some time in most pregnant women.
> 
> We did not go for autopsy but agreed to testing on the placenta - I'm due the follow-up appt with the Ob in about 5 weeks - I have a lot of questions, and if I get any decent answers I will update you then.
> 
> So far they think it was just from the pressure of twin pregnancy but I'm not so sure as I did suddenly got a lot of discharge that week and I've read it can be a sign of silent dilation. So now I'm worried I may have Incomopetent Cervix, they kept saying I couldn't have because I carried my 1st DD to nearly term (she was only 2 weeks early and I had SROM then before labour kicked in too, don't know if it's related) but I had her by EMCS and they tore my uterus to the cervix when they pulled her out, but I don't know how far into the cervix it went, if at all. I know trauma to it can cause IC, for example from cone biopsy and trauma from forced D&C, so it seems to make sense that this could cause it too. The only problem is they often don't diagnose it till there have been 2 or more second tri losses and I couldn't bear to try again if I thought that I was likely dooming another little baby to premature death, so I need to have this ruled out to even think about it, but I don't know if they will ever admit to the prior damage if it is there as they'll be afraid I'll sue. I have no trust or faith in this lot, really - the C-section rate at this hospital has now tipped 40%!
> 
> Anyway, that's my ramble, I'm so sorry for your loss, I know how heartbraking it is to lose a baby that had nothing wrong just due to a puncture.
> 
> I read that this happens to 15,000 women annually in the US alone and I really feel it's time some new decent studies are carried out to ascertain the cause and perhaps hopefully stop this happening so often. Nobody seems to understand this particular cause of preterm birth and it's so frustrating, isn't it? None of it will help us now but some answers or things to avoid in future would be nice. I don't know if I can bring myself to try again and I know my OH doesn't want to at the moment but I feel so sad that I'm home empty and I never wanted my DD to end up alone in the world either. I will need to see what gets said in the appt with the doc's.
> 
> I take it you've had no follow-up yet either? I'll keep you updated with anything I find out, will you do the same? I'm flailing around in the dark here and obsessively searching the net....
> 
> I hope you can find some peace somehow, take it easy and be kind to yourself xxx

*My water Broke early and I Lost my Baby at 24 weeks...I still have NO answers..and I Lost her June 4th...All they can tell me is "it happens" They took swabs and blood when I first got to the Hospital and I never got any results back so I dont know what went wrong...My heart breaks all the time when I see this happen to someone else..almost the same exact situation as mine..I want to prevent this from happening again but I dont know how to...All I will go off next time is Prayer and Hope...Keep Faith*


----------



## angel jayvian

Nikki_d72 said:


> Hi there, I too suffered PPROM at 18+5 and finally went into labour at about 19+5 and delivered both of my twin boys. I am gutted and can't seem to get any answers.
> 
> It won't help that they forgot to do the swabs they should have, so any infection found now won't neccesarrily be the cause of rupture, but may be a result of it and no liquor for 6 days. The only swab done was one they left for me to do "if I wanted to" which came back + for GBS, but that can be there at some time in most pregnant women.
> 
> We did not go for autopsy but agreed to testing on the placenta - I'm due the follow-up appt with the Ob in about 5 weeks - I have a lot of questions, and if I get any decent answers I will update you then.
> 
> So far they think it was just from the pressure of twin pregnancy but I'm not so sure as I did suddenly got a lot of discharge that week and I've read it can be a sign of silent dilation. So now I'm worried I may have Incomopetent Cervix, they kept saying I couldn't have because I carried my 1st DD to nearly term (she was only 2 weeks early and I had SROM then before labour kicked in too, don't know if it's related) but I had her by EMCS and they tore my uterus to the cervix when they pulled her out, but I don't know how far into the cervix it went, if at all. I know trauma to it can cause IC, for example from cone biopsy and trauma from forced D&C, so it seems to make sense that this could cause it too. The only problem is they often don't diagnose it till there have been 2 or more second tri losses and I couldn't bear to try again if I thought that I was likely dooming another little baby to premature death, so I need to have this ruled out to even think about it, but I don't know if they will ever admit to the prior damage if it is there as they'll be afraid I'll sue. I have no trust or faith in this lot, really - the C-section rate at this hospital has now tipped 40%!
> 
> Anyway, that's my ramble, I'm so sorry for your loss, I know how heartbraking it is to lose a baby that had nothing wrong just due to a puncture.
> 
> I read that this happens to 15,000 women annually in the US alone and I really feel it's time some new decent studies are carried out to ascertain the cause and perhaps hopefully stop this happening so often. Nobody seems to understand this particular cause of preterm birth and it's so frustrating, isn't it? None of it will help us now but some answers or things to avoid in future would be nice. I don't know if I can bring myself to try again and I know my OH doesn't want to at the moment but I feel so sad that I'm home empty and I never wanted my DD to end up alone in the world either. I will need to see what gets said in the appt with the doc's.
> 
> I take it you've had no follow-up yet either? I'll keep you updated with anything I find out, will you do the same? I'm flailing around in the dark here and obsessively searching the net....
> 
> I hope you can find some peace somehow, take it easy and be kind to yourself xxx

So sorry huns .thats exactly what ive been doing searching the net. Reading ask times of stuff.very afraid it might be IC .my follow up appt is on the 29 I hooe they have answers or start doing some test on me .im also waiting on the autopsy .ill keep u up dated.
I hope we get answers soon ..I'm so angry that something like this has to happen and mayb more then once for them to take action.
May god bless us all xoxo.


----------



## collie_crazy

I havent suffered this type of loss myself but I know someone who has :hugs:

She is a member of this group on facebook and finds it useful - https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_136205186434793&ap=1 its called Life after PPROM loss. 

There is also this website if you havent already seen it 
https://www.inkan.se/prom/

I hope your doctors can give you some answers at your follow up appointment :hugs:


----------



## secretbaby

Yes - me.

In 2009 I had pprom at 20.6 weeks - but I did not go into immediate labour as predicted, I stayed on hospital bed rest until 27.1 weeks gestation when my son was born weighing 2.4llb great for his gestation, he only lived 4 hours (his lungs weren't developed enough). I had no infection and I don't fall into any of the high risk groups. I was put down as 'unknown' cause. 

On SANDS there is a PPROM section and the ladies there are also very helpful and very knowledgeable. (((hugs))) x


----------



## threebirds

I am so sorry for your losses ladies and that there are so many unanswered questions. Ten days ago I lost the amniotic fluid while I slept. This was my first pregnancy and next morning I was obviously worried. We were away from home so I rang the EPU. I was 13 weeks. They said it was unlikely to be the fluid and I could come into them or wait and see. Last Friday I had a scan, all was lost and I had eprc surgery. I doubt we will know what really happened, whether some foetal problem caused the membrane to break, whether it was a cervix problem or infection. Now I feel lost and sad. OH is great but I feel so sad for him to as he was so looking forward to it all. I just hope we get preg again soon and that one works out xxx


----------



## kam78

I am terribly sorry hon... This is truely a devasting journey .... Just know we are all here for you and most of us know how you are feeling... 

My water broke at 19.4 weeks and I delivered my daughter, Emma just a few hours later... They didnt' try to stop my labor because they strongly believed the reason for my the rupture was from an infection ...but over time, found out no infection was present... So, it's just sucks.....

You take your time and you grieve YOUR way.... Xoxo


----------



## Nikki_d72

I'm so sorry for all of your losses, ladies. 

Kam, if it helps at all, I was told, and have subsequently read that stopping labour would only buy them a couple of days max (to administer steroids, for example), but at the early gestations there is no tissue for the steroids to work on, so there is no point stopping labour at those gestations, as they can't do it indefinately, I think there are serious side-effects on the baby for long term use at such an early age. It does seem so cruel though, I know I was begging them to do something as well. I've done nothing but read like a crazy woman and I'm none the wiser, really. The figures for repeat incidence scare me a lot.


----------



## x-amy-x

I suffered PROM with 2 of my girls. at 20 weeks and 24 weeks. they were both born a few days after and caught infection as a result. they still to this day can't tell me why it happens :(

*hugs* my inbox is open if you need an ear x


----------



## ms.hope

I lost my twins at 22 weeks, The fluid shot out very fast followed by one of my boys :( at least some of you have a diagnoes I got nothing! I have a 9yr old and delivered him at 37 weeks so they claim I don't have incompitent cervix and that twin pregnancies are hard to carry and so on...I look at celebrities and some carry 8 kids at the same time (octo mom) and so many other celebrities having twins like it's a fashion statement.


----------



## MsShona

I lost my baby just shy of 16 weeks due to PPROM. I declined just about all of the testing they could have run on the baby...not sure about what they can say about me. In my first trimester, I had 3 bleeding episodes. None were particularly heavy and long-lasting...it was just worrisome that they kept happening (the first was at 6 weeks, the second at 9, the third at 10..almost 11). Also, a few days before my water really broke, I remember waking up from my sleep with what felt like a charlie horse in my uterus. It was like a cramp and it didn't let up for several minutes. I just got up, went to my bathroom and rubbed my belly. At the time, I just thought it was my ligaments...now I'm not so sure. The day before my water broke, I sneezed, and was surprised to feel a sensation of wetness in my undies. It honestly didn't feel like it came from my uretha, but it was such a fleeting thing...how could I know for sure? That night, I felt a good amount of wetness in my undies again. But I thought it was just the extra discharge pregnant women get. The next day while walking into my office, it was like a water balloon exploded in my pants. It was really horrible! And besides what I described earlier, really seemed to come out of the blue!


----------



## Air Cooled

Sorry for all your losses x

My waters broke at 18 weeks and I gave birth to our boy at 21 weeks. He lived for 4 hours. 3 months on I'm still waiting for a follow-up with the hospital. We didn't have a PM as he looked perfect and we already have a healthy 3 yr old. Infection is the most likely cause but it took repeated visits to the hospital before they scanned me. I did have a lot of early (up until about 14 weeks) bleeding in this pregnancy which some Drs believe can weaken the membranes but I also had a lot of thrush and cystitis which can also contribute.

It's devastating and I feel so much for you xx


----------



## wishing4bub#3

I am a pprom mum, but I had a good outcome.

Pprom is a freak thing and unless you had a bleed before hand (this has been linked to pprom) they often never know why it happened. There are a few pprom groups on FB and also a pap group - pregnancy after pprom.

I am so sorry you did not have a successful outcome but please try the groups as some women have done amazing research and may be able to help you.


----------



## shanny

i lost my first at 32 weeks due to prom and after testing best guess infection

it was horrible and still find hard to share all details

i was blessed with a great consultant who suggested i might have ic

so for all my subsequent succesful pregnacies i have had a cervical stitch placed

my first after loss did come early at 33 weeks but she is a very healthy 7 yr old now

its a horrible way to suffer a loss - all losses are horrible

but if they do go down the ic route treatment is very successful 

(there is a great thread on gestational complications on ic)

sending love and hugs


----------



## podders91

me. i lost my baby girl at 28+2, she was born alive but only live for a couple of hours as infection had weakened her lungs and heart. infection that could have been prevented had they took action when my waters started leaking. 
they don't know to this day why i suffered PROM. everything was normal at my scans and tests were clear. 
it's frustrating, and painful to not know why this happens. 
i'm so sorry. my thoughts are with you. i know it took me a long time to be normal again but i had no support. surround yourself with the people who love you and take care of yourself x


----------



## Mariahs Mom

I am new to this and I just want to start off by saying it has been a joy to hear all of you guys stories.

Just a little background on me: My name is Dee Dee, I'm 28yrs old and engaged to my highschool sweetheart. So last April me and my fiance moved in together (we were long distance) and a month later I found out we were expecting a on May 7th. It happened so damn fast. We were more than excited. I had an ankling I was preg because I would wake up in a puddle of sweat, very sore breast, cramping and brown discharge. Had my OB appt on May 14th to confirm pregnancy. During the appt the OB was concerned abt the spotting and advised us that worst case it is a threatened abortion .. well the spotting stop and the pregnancy was progressing beautifully.

Well at our 20 wk US we found out we were having a beautiful little girl. Mariah Brooklyn. But before we could get too excited we were advised I have a short cervix measuring at .8cm. Had to see a MFM doc right away. Long story short we lost our beautiful angel Sept 8th. Doctor said there was an infection from the bacteria B-strep (I believe that is the name). Now 3months later we are TTC **Fingers crossed**...HOPING FOR THAT BFP!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

podders91 said:


> me. i lost my baby girl at 28+2, she was born alive but only live for a couple of hours as infection had weakened her lungs and heart. infection that could have been prevented had they took action when my waters started leaking.
> they don't know to this day why i suffered PROM. everything was normal at my scans and tests were clear.
> it's frustrating, and painful to not know why this happens.
> i'm so sorry. my thoughts are with you. i know it took me a long time to be normal again but i had no support. surround yourself with the people who love you and take care of yourself x

Sorry to hear about your loss. I feel the same way. I lost my daughter at 23 weeks from an infection that could've been avoided if they paid closer attention to it. It's scary how doctors sometimes like to play the "let's wait and see what happens" approach...Hopefully our next pregnancy will have a better outcome.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

wishing4bub#3 said:


> I am a pprom mum, but I had a good outcome.
> 
> Pprom is a freak thing and unless you had a bleed before hand (this has been linked to pprom) they often never know why it happened. There are a few pprom groups on FB and also a pap group - pregnancy after pprom.
> 
> I am so sorry you did not have a successful outcome but please try the groups as some women have done amazing research and may be able to help you.

Wow, 21 miscarriages?!?! I am soo sorry to hear that. You are a strong woman! I wouldn't know what I would do but it good to hear you have 2 healthy babies and expecting your 3rd...CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Radiance

I am very sorry for your loss :hugs:
I have a history with pprom. 

My water broke at 29+1 with my 1st, 
19+5 with my 2nd and I lost my 4th baby because of pprom.

Elijah, my 3rd was my first pregnancy with no problems but there we changes in my cervix. 4.0cm to 2.8 cm in three weeks.


----------



## WantingABubba

Sadly, my dear friend is going through this now :'( water broke at 21 weeks and she is due to give birth today. Absolutely heartbreaking :cry:


----------



## Emmmalou

My waters broke at 22 weeks and I gave birth to my daughter Willow 5 days later.. Just last week. It came as such a shock. I really hope the results of the tests give us some answers. 
I'm sorry for your loss x


----------



## Toosudden

Sorry for all your losses. :hugs:

We lost our baby at 15 weeks just three weeks ago from pprom. I never bled through the pregnancy but my waters broke one night after I had some stomach pains over the weekend. So sad that we even saw the ER doc and our gynae that weekend and again on the day before my waters broke but we didn't know better as it's our first pregnancy.

I had a fibroid that grew from 5th to 8cm in my pregnancy. I m not sure if it caused the pprom and you know what, funny how docs will always tell you they do not know the exact cause. It's like I got more answers from the net! 

It's very sad and confusing to lose a baby in what is always called the safe second trimester. The percentages are low and yet it happened to us, sigh.


----------



## IndieGirl

I recently suffered from pprom. It happened about 2 weeks ago and this is the second time it happened to me. The first time the doctors thought it was due to infection of the amniotic sac. The second time (different doctors) think it could be due to incompetent cervix.

It's very difficult to deal with the grief, but just know after 3 months it gets a little bit easier. You will be able to manage the grief. Oh and just so you know. I'm not sure if its happened to you yet, but your milk may come in. It caught me off guard the first time it happened.


----------



## Nanina

My water broke on Sunday at 18w3d. They say I have an incompetent cervix. I hate that term. From what I've read and what my doctor said, this usually isn't diagnosed until the miscarriage happens. You would think with all of the medical advances, something could be done. As this was as ivf pregnancy, it adds another level of pain. We are not sure we can even afford to attempt another pregnancy.


----------



## Radiance

Nanina said:


> My water broke on Sunday at 18w3d. They say I have an incompetent cervix. I hate that term. From what I've read and what my doctor said, this usually isn't diagnosed until the miscarriage happens. You would think with all of the medical advances, something could be done. As this was as ivf pregnancy, it adds another level of pain. We are not sure we can even afford to attempt another pregnancy.

I am so sorry for your losses. My water broke with Hope on October 20, 2013 and I delivered her on the 22nd. :hugs:


----------

